

Sins of a Modern Objective C Developer Community - jbrennan
http://nearthespeedoflight.com/article/sins_of_a_modern_objective_c_developer_community

======
pretoriusB
> _Again, this does nothing but inflame when instead the intent should be to
> inform._

Yada yada yada -- one of many similar paragraphs.

Is this post about problems with the suggestions in Furrow's article, or about
how prudish the author is and how carefully one must word his posts to get his
approval?

I, for one, could do with less preaching and more to the point critique.

~~~
jbrennan
I don't feel like any of my suggestions revolved around "careful wording", but
instead were about how using language which gave the vibe of "Just do it",
without reasoning, doesn't get me as far as it could. I even put that in its
own paragraph:

>We developers are notoriously bad at socializing and I believe it’s one of
the things severely keeping our craft much farther behind than it ought to be.
We’re wonderfully intelligent people, but we’re nearly incapable of having
open discussions to improve our craft. The idea of actual, constructive
criticism seems farfetched to most developers, and it’s so much easier to shit
on somebody else’s work.

